# Capitol Limited Lounge Car



## James Erving (Aug 24, 2018)

I will be taking the Capitol Limited from Toledo to Harper's Ferry which is an overnight trip. I know from past experience that I don't sleep well on trains. I was hoping to use my computer to entertain myself overnight but did not want to be rude to other passengers trying to sleep with the screen light. Is the lounge car open coach passengers and if so, which end of the train does it tend to be on? Thanks for your help.


----------



## cpotisch (Aug 24, 2018)

The lounge car will be between the dining car and the first coach car. It is open 24/7 to all passengers, coach and sleeper.


----------



## James Erving (Aug 24, 2018)

Thank you very much for your help! That's exactly the answer I was looking for.


----------



## PVD (Aug 24, 2018)

while the lounge will be open, there will be a period of time when the cafe is closed, so if you need something for the overnight, pay attention to the announcements for "last call" and stock accordingly, if you are so inclined...


----------



## the_traveler (Aug 24, 2018)

The cafe is closed between 11 pm or midnight and 6 am. There may be people sleeping in the Lounge Car (so called Lounge Lizards) - do not worry about keeping them awake. The SSL lights are not turned down at all, so light from your screen will not bother them. If they give you trouble or if you need a place to sit, find the Conductor for assistance. They may be in the Dining Car.


----------

